# [OFF] [ATI] passage en libre :o ???

## loopx

[no comment]

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/36328-AMD-ATI-pilotes-linux-opensource.htm

[/no comment]

----------

## Temet

[comment]

J'attends de voir  :Wink: 

[/comment]

----------

## kwenspc

Vous emballez pas hein, ce sont des "bruits de couloirs". Ceci dit, ça serait pas étonnant qu'ils daigent donner un peu d'infos pour le developpement de drivers open-source, ils l'ont déjà fait par le passé. Ok c'est loin d'un package complet où toutes les specs y passent, mais si déjà y a ça ça aidera grandement le developpement de drivers. Mais attendons de voir oui

----------

## _droop_

 *Quote:*   

> [OFF] [ATI] passage en libre  ???

 

retour aux sources... (les anciens étaient libres).

----------

## El_Goretto

Beaucoup de bruit.

Et dans 1 semaine, on aurait un démenti officiel parce que le gars aura parlé un peu trop vite. Et puis engager des réflexions, c'est pas vraiment ce que j'appele de l'engagement vis à vis de l'OpenSource  :Smile: 

Trop gros, passera jamais.  :Wink: 

----------

## nykos

je commence à prier  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

En même temps il faut se dire que Ati c'est Amd et justement Amd m'a l'air plus tourné vers le libre que Ati ne l'était, donc j'espère!

----------

## loopx

 *nykos wrote:*   

> je commence à prier 

 

prions pour elles... nos pauvres cartes ATI   :Laughing: 

----------

## sebtx

Mouai espérons que ça encourage aussi Nvidia  :Smile: 

Ceci dit leurs pilotes sont vraiment très bon, les seule problèmes étant leur cohabitation avec certains autres pilotes (genre framebuffer)...

----------

## oxomichael

En tout cas Intel libère ces drivers doucement ....

http://osnews.com/story.php/17894/Intel-Announces-Open-Drivers-for-965GM-Express-Chipset/

http://intellinuxgraphics.org/

Avec tout ces mouvements vers le monde du libre esperons que de plus en plus de fabricant fournissent des détails techniques pour le développement de drivers de qualités sous Linux.

----------

## kwenspc

Pincez moi je rêve!!!   :Shocked: 

--> http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/07/05/13/1659245.shtml

----------

## idodesuke

si tu rêves je crois que moi aussi   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Ben euh, c'est la même news mais sur un autre site, et ...?  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Ben euh, c'est la même news mais sur un autre site, et ...? 

 

Le ton donné à la nouvelle est nettement différent. Là ça ne dit pas "ATI est en ce moment même en train de réfléchir sérieusement à libérer ...", non carrément: "has promised to deliver open-source drivers for ATI graphics cards" 

On est loin du "bruit de couloir". Reste à savoir maintenant ce qu'il va en être réellement.

----------

## Temet

Vous pensez que ça inciterait NVidia à lacher le bout vous?

Moi non.

... mais j'ai pas dit que j'avais raison!  :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

Les habitudes ont un sales caractères, ce sera difficile de faire changer nvidia de point de vue. Pour ati/amd ce n'ets pas trop un problème car ils ont déjà eu des liens avec l'ope-source, mais je doute qu'nvidia fasse quoique ce soit pour le moment.

----------

## titoucha

Je ne vois qu'une seul chose qui puisse les faire changer, c'est qu'ils perdent des parts de marché au profit d'Ati/Intel qui ont ou vont avoir des pilotes libres.

----------

## Temet

Je pense que la part de marché de Linux ne les inquiète pas plus que ça  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

+1

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Je pense que la part de marché de Linux ne les inquiète pas plus que ça 

 

Pas au point de releaser des drivers en opensource, c'est clair. Et je pense que sur tous les "linuxiens" une bonne part s'en fiche pas mal d'avoir des blobs sur leur machine, donc des drivers nvidia proprio.

----------

## xaviermiller

surtout s'ils marchent et sont à jour

----------

## Scullder

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> surtout s'ils marchent et sont à jour

 

Justement non, il y a tjrs des problèmes de tests, d'installation, d'intégration aux distributions (problèmes de distribution liés aux licences, etc) ce qui n'est pas le cas avec les driver libres sous gpl, dont l'utilisation est totalement transparente pour l'utilisateur.

Les utilisateurs, même s'il ne comprenne pas forcément l'enjeu des pilotes libres, préfèrent la facilité, ce qui est aussi un avantage pour le constructeur.

La politique de nVidia est plutôt au support des drivers libres (nv, nouveau, les drivers pour chipset nforce inclus au noyau), mais pas à la libération de leurs driver. Il y a d'autres matos nvidia qui posent problème, comme le chipset réseau intégré aux chipset nforce. Le driver libre forcedeth ne permet de l'utiliser qu'en 100Mb/s, même si la cm incorpore un chipset réseau 1Gb/s. D'ailleurs, dans ce cas, il n'est exploitable en 1Gb/s qu'avec les pilotes nforce proprio, dont le développement a été arrêté.

En fait, la libération des driver proprio nvidia est quasiment impossible, étant donné qu'ils incluent des morceaux de code sur lesquels ils ne détiennent pas forcément tous les droits, et c'est pas avec les nouvelles protections par cryptage hdmi/hddvd/brd toussa que ça va s'arranger. Ils n'ont pas non plus forcément envie de révéler leurs avancées technologiques et leurs techniques, par exemple sur le SLI...

Sur l'avenir, je pense que le futur des cartes nvidia sous linux est au projet nouveau.

----------

## widan

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> Il y a d'autres matos nvidia qui posent problème, comme le chipset réseau intégré aux chipset nforce. Le driver libre forcedeth ne permet de l'utiliser qu'en 100Mb/s, même si la cm incorpore un chipset réseau 1Gb/s.

 

Il fonctionne en 1Gbps même avec forcedeth. Le driver est dans la section 10/100 du menuconfig pour des raisons historiques: quand il a été écrit il n'y avait pas encore de nForce avec gigabit intégré.

```
...

 *   0.26: 03 Jun 2004: netdriver specific annotation, sparse-related fixes

 *   0.27: 19 Jun 2004: Gigabit support, new descriptor rings,

 *            added CK804/MCP04 device IDs, code fixes

 *            for registers, link status and other minor fixes.

 *   0.28: 21 Jun 2004: Big cleanup, making driver mostly endian safe

...
```

----------

## loopx

Bon, si il y a encore des septiques rabas-joie et pessimiste en plus ...

[no_comment]

http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/pilotes-opensource-amd-23347/

[/no_comment]

Bon, cette fois, c'est plus claire non ?

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

Bah ils ont ouvert les sources... mais ils (les drivers) sont encore pourris non????  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## loopx

Tracasse, on (la communauté   :Rolling Eyes:  ) va les fumer   :Laughing: 

Bientot ............... ils fonctionneront mieux ...

----------

## titoucha

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bah ils ont ouvert les sources... mais ils (les drivers) sont encore pourris non????  

 

Non ils ne sont plus pourris, c'est vrai qu'ils peuvent-être améliorés mais je trouve que ces derniers temps Ati à fait d'énormes efforts pour leur pilotes.

----------

## kwenspc

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Bah ils ont ouvert les sources... mais ils (les drivers) sont encore pourris non????   
> 
> Non ils ne sont plus pourris, c'est vrai qu'ils peuvent-être améliorés mais je trouve que ces derniers temps Ati à fait d'énormes efforts pour leur pilotes.

 

Ah complètement! Ils ont tenus leur promesses de releases tout les 2 mois, (les amenants à être souvent compatible pour les versions récentes de Xorg et bugs corrigés), l'installation est incomparablement plus facile et plus fiable que ce qu'on connaissait il y a 2 ans et le support générale de la 3D, des effets et des extension Xorg est tel actuellement qu'on ne peut pas vraiment cracher dans la soupe. Il y a certes des choses à améliorer et à supporter mais ça ne peut qu'aller en s'améliorant. Surtout si les drivers sont open-source  :Wink: 

----------

## nykos

vive ati et amd !!

en tout cas pour toutes mes prochaines cartes graphiques, le choix sera vite fait !

----------

## CryoGen

 *nykos wrote:*   

> vive ati et amd !!
> 
> en tout cas pour toutes mes prochaines cartes graphiques, le choix sera vite fait !

 

+1 , avoir tout en AMD ca me botte bien   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kwenspc

Le truc qui reste à faire du côté de chez amd c'est de sortir des chipset pour carte-mère à la hauteur de ceux que fait Intel pour ses CPU. Parce que les nforce beuuuh (y a encore du driver proprio dans l'air avec ces chipset non?). Ou alors que via ressorte enfin des chips dignes de ceux qu'ils faisaient il y a 3-4 ans.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Ou alors que via ressorte enfin des chips dignes de ceux qu'ils faisaient il y a 3-4 ans.

 

Ou pas  :Smile: 

Les chipsets qui n'implémentent pas 100% de la norme PCI, c'est quand même eux qui les ont inventés, avec les incompatibilités incroyables que ça avait provoqué  :Smile:  (bon, ok, c'était peut être un peu plus vieux que 4ans, peut être 6)

----------

## gbetous

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Les chipsets qui n'implémentent pas 100% de la norme PCI, c'est quand même eux qui les ont inventés, avec les incompatibilités incroyables que ça avait provoqué  (bon, ok, c'était peut être un peu plus vieux que 4ans, peut être 6)

 

Encore un qui a été traumatisé par les KT133   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## widan

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Ou alors que via ressorte enfin des chips dignes de ceux qu'ils faisaient il y a 3-4 ans.

 

J'ai pas gardé un excellent souvenir des chipsets VIA moi...

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> Encore un qui a été traumatisé par les KT133 

 

Moi c'était un KT333 je crois.

----------

## kwenspc

Y a jamais eu de bons chipset pour les cpu amd ou quoi?  :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

De chipset amd pour de l'amd non ! 

Ils ont toujours étés en retrait.

----------

## kwenspc

Si les chipsets compatibles CPU Amd ne s'améliorent pas dans leur support et ne laisse pas de place à des pilotes 100% open-source, je suis pas prêt de passer à de l'Amd... (ça me saoulerait d'avoir un cpu amd, une carte ati et... un chipset nvidia.)

----------

## Magic Banana

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *nykos wrote:*   vive ati et amd !!
> 
> en tout cas pour toutes mes prochaines cartes graphiques, le choix sera vite fait ! 
> 
> +1 , avoir tout en AMD ca me botte bien  

 

Eh... eh... c'est ce que j'ai déjà (un MSI S271-W1 que je vous recommande d'ailleurs !) anticipant ces coups de théâtre d'AMD . Depuis déjà assez longtemps la FAQ d'ATI précisait que le caractère propriétaire des pilotes était plus dû aux accords de non divulgation passés qu'à la volonté d'ATI. De plus AMD (contrairement à Intel) a toujours été collaboratrice avec le projet Linux BIOS

Je voudrais pas me la péter "expert informatique à Wall Street"... mais un petit peu quand même ! Acheter du AMD/ATI et mort au logiciel propriétaire !  :Laughing: 

----------

